# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  मोनस्टर ट्रक ......एक खतरनाक तरह के वाहन

## adityaa

आज तक आपने कई वाहन देखे होंगे पर मैं आज आपको एक ऐसे वाहन से मिलाउंगा जिसको देखकर ज्यादातर लोग दर ही जाते हैं 

इस वाहन को कहते हैं मोनस्टर ट्रक

----------


## adityaa

सचमें यह वाहन एक ऐसी चीज हैं आप जिससे डरना चाहेंगे 
यह वाहन काफी बड़े चक्कोंसे बना होता हैं पर इसमें काफी ताकद होती हैं 
यह वाहन एक ओल टरटेन गाडी हैं आप इसको लेकर किसी भी परिस्थिति में जा सकते हैं

----------


## Bhai G

आदित्य जी नए सूत्र की बधाई ..............

कुछ और भी जानकारी दे इसके बारे में 
जैसे ये कहाँ बनाते है 
किन इलाको में इनका उपयोग होता है 
इनकी कीमत और बाकी डिटेल्स

----------


## adityaa

> आदित्य जी नए सूत्र की बधाई ..............
> 
> कुछ और भी जानकारी दे इसके बारे में 
> जैसे ये कहाँ बनाते है 
> किन इलाको में इनका उपयोग होता है 
> इनकी कीमत और बाकी डिटेल्स


भाई जी सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद 
आज थोड़ी जानकारी अपडेट कियी जायेगी 
और यह वाहन हर प्रकार के इलाकोंमें जा सकता हैं चाहे वोह रेगिस्तान हो या जंगल या फिर बर्फ

----------


## adityaa

बेसिकली मोनस्टरट्रक एक पिकप ट्रक हि होता हैं .
एक पिक अप ट्रक को कस्टम स्ताय्लिंग करके यह बनाया जाता हैं 
इसके सबसे विशेष भाग इसके बड़े बड़े चक्के यानी की टायर और बड़े सस्पेंशन ...
इस चीज का ज्यादातर उपयोग स्पर्धओंमें हि किया जाता हैं जैसे की मोतोक्रोस रेसिंग, मड ब्लोगिंग, ट्रेक्टर पुल 
और एक सबसे अनूठा प्रदर्शन जिसने इसको लोकप्रियता दे दी वोह हैं दूसरे वाहनोंको तहस नहस कर देने के प्रदर्शन

----------


## BP Mishra

नवीन सूत्र के श्री गणेश पर आपको बधाई।

----------


## love.15

नए सूत्र की आप को बहुत बहुत बधाई

----------


## hot-men

*नए सूत्र की आप को बधाई ............*
*शानदार..................*

----------


## aryansaini88

बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है आदित्य भाई

----------

